# Making Canned Cat Food with Venison



## hanksmeat (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have been developing an idea to accomplish a few things:

1) Save money on Cat food

2) Use up last year's venison in the freezer

3)throw away less venison trimmings when processing a deer

4)Make a wholesome cat food

I'm starting from ground one, excuse the pun. I would like to come up with a *recipe* of all the essential nutrients including some unnatural ones like taurine.  I know I need to suppliment taurine and fat/fatty acids as well as carbohydrates. I have a grinder, so it will not be difficult to make mix this all up.

I also would like to know the *best canning method*.  The reason I choose to can instead of freezer is freezer space and the difficulty with thawing out a multi-serving package and dealing with a messy bag for a few days.  With a decent size mason jar, I can take it out of the garage and put it in the fridge untill used up. It seems much cleaner.

Dog food I'm sure could be done similarly.

Thanks!


----------



## frosty (Nov 15, 2012)

Try going to the canning section of the forum, I have gotten great recipes and hints there, but I would be curious about cat food.  Don't recall seeing any that I know of.Good idea though.Good luck!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 15, 2012)

HanksMeat said:


> I also would like to know the *best canning method*.



Pressure canning is the only safe way to can meat or any low-acid food, for that matter.

*Making Cat Food by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM*

http://www.catinfo.org/?link=makingcatfood


~Martin


----------



## hanksmeat (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm actually on that site right now! I'm going to come up with as much as I can and report back with some questions.  Seems like my next exciting project


----------



## daveomak (Nov 15, 2012)

Bride makes dog "treat dinner" for once a week meal....  Freezes it in cupcake tins for portion control... Then into freezer bags....  You could use the miniature tins for a cat....

She uses cooked chicken or turkey, brown cooked rice, raw carrots(shredded),  home canned string beans, roasted egg shells (ground), frozen peas, roasted garlic(very little)....  

Stuff goes into the food processor and chopped pretty good..... mixed and placed in the CC tin and froze...   The dog loves this once a week dinner....  The bird bones go for stock.....


----------

